# Something's wrong with my Glofish?



## Eden Holbrook (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

Recently, I've been noticing that one of my Glofish has been swimming really low near the bottom of the tank, and continuously swims around in one area (the planted area). During feeding time, he does not come up to get food... he waits until it sinks down to his level. I have also noticed that he looks sort of "lumpy." Not fat, just lumpy. And overall, he's just swimming so strange. I've had him for about 4 years now, so I was wondering if possibly he is just getting old and about to die, or if it could possibly be something else. I think he is just old... but I want to make sure because if there's any way I can save him, I definitely want to do that! Also: I've only noticed these actions since yesterday and I'm sorry that I don't have much information... there's not much else to say though.

Anyway, thank you for taking time to read this. And if this topic belongs in a different thread, sorry about that!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Any chance you could get pics or a video of him swimming?


----------

